# My White R32 GTR :)



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Well ive finally got some decent pics of the car. after a good wash thanks to me big bro mook here she is :smokin:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Not into white cars but I like that first photograph a lot.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

White cars are the best 

im well happy with how the pics came out:smokin:


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

White was my second chioce when going for a 32GTR. Got a gunmetal one(which I love) but white is stunning, shows the 32 off really well. LOVE the TE37's as well.


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Big fan - makes me miss mine even more


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks fantastic - I love white R32's


----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

Stunning. Simply gorgeous mate - ballacheingly sweet


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

v nice and clean:bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

love those wheels on the 32 as well


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Stunning car mate, really is.

Pretty sure those aren't TE37's though.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Absolute stunning pics there, I love white cars, defo next will be white . . .
The badge idea gives the car indeed a very nice touch, looks more aggressive . . .:thumbsup:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

what's with the driver side headlight ? looks a bit 'wonky' you have a bump/crash before ?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

no, bumpers just been refitted badly after is was taken off for some mods.

mook


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Car looks wwwwwwwooooooooowwwwwww 

Put the bumper back on correctly and it will look like a new car


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> no, bumpers just been refitted badly after is was taken off for some mods.
> 
> mook


Ah I see, thanks.

Car still looks stunning and I love white on a R32!:thumbsup:


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

I love the front grill style. That should've been the way it came from the factory. 
I plan to fit a GTR bonnet to my GTS-t eventually, and I had planned to try and do something like that for the grill area. Where did you get the two uprights from ,that sit at either side, just next to the headlights?


----------



## tuRBy (Feb 8, 2006)

is there an aftermarket bodykit part which goes under the GTR sign on the front grill?

is so what make/where did you get it from?

nice pics/car


----------



## P.J (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi minifreak,

Nice photo's, wheels look good nismos i believe (or copys rotas) either way nice.
MarkMcQ, I think you can get those grill bits your talking about from RK Tuning.

PJ


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Thnaks for the comments guys.

the grille is a custom one i made, its R33 mesh with a R34 badge (donated by GTRLUX:bowdown1: ) mounted on a spacer i made:smokin: 

didnt take long to do, and makes such an impact to the front of the car.

oh and the wheels are Rota GTRs in bronze and 18s


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Very sweet,

How big is your tire if i may ask?


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

there 18s mate and 9.5 inch wide.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

would be the type of 32 i would buy, subtle but classy! looks sweet


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Looks sooooooooooooooooo pretty 

Never seen a 32 with the badge in the grill, looks much better than the standard gtr grill imo.

- Kevin.


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

nismo1118 said:


> Stunning car mate, really is.
> 
> Pretty sure those aren't TE37's though.


TE37's are 6 spoke 

- Kevin.


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

awesome pics and car mate


----------



## FULLY SIC (Oct 1, 2004)

nice one buddy,love the white GTRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!
YOU MUST BE VERY HAPPY.ENJOY


----------



## DaveV (Feb 27, 2007)

minifreak said:


> there 18s mate and 9.5 inch wide.


Looks great :thumbsup: 

What ET are the Rotas, 12?


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

Very nice, White 32's always stand out.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

DaveV said:


> Looks great :thumbsup:
> 
> What ET are the Rotas, 12?


cant remember mate, but there not the usual as they dont need spacers:smokin:


----------



## ollam69 (Jun 22, 2006)

What do you mean they are not the usual? They are 19x9.5 ET30


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

well when i got them from beario he said that they were a different offset to most sets sold and it ment that i didnt need spacers.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

not sure of the ET but they were the last set that they had in stock in that offset

mook


----------

